# Rhinohide Canopy Review



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Well, I now have some seat time under the Rhinohide canopy I installed and felt it was time for the review...in case anyone is shopping for a canopy.

Construction - mounting hardware was surprisingly heavy duty. The canopy material is as advertised - plain black molded plastic.

Sizing - good for sub compacts etc...canopy could be a little bigger for CUTs and it's going to be too small for full on Utility models. Overall, the size is fine for CUTs just not ideal.

Heat - it works, as I was in the seat today for 5 hours and it was 102 (the feel temp was 107ish)..no way I could have lasted without a canopy.

PROs - The quick release works well and was able to take off and install after trailering in a minute. Its durable and smacked a few limbs without issue at all.

CONs - the top sags in the middle which may be due to width I had to mount support poles. Still think it would sag though and I am to particular to allow this to continue...I will be adding square tubing from side to side to correct this issue.

Final Word - it's worth the money for durable canopy, not a beauty if that matters to you and other than the sag, it's as advertised.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I put one on my F2000 mower and can attest to it being sturdier then it looks,
I hung it into a tree limb and it actually stopped my and turned me sideways.
No apparent damage done to it.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

LouNY said:


> I put one on my F2000 mower and can attest to it being sturdier then it looks,
> I hung it into a tree limb and it actually stopped my and turned me sideways.
> No apparent damage done to it.
> View attachment 60719


Hmmm...yours looks to have supports mounted at far edges also, but I don't notice any sag in the middle. 

I'm ok with adding a couple pieces of square tubing from side to side. I reckon I can add a plug in overhead to keep phone charged as I listen to music via ear buds while I'm working for extended periods.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

They are about 5 inches in on each side.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

LouNY said:


> They are about 5 inches in on each side.


Ok... mine are almost as wide as top allows, which may be issue then. Nice mower by the way...serious machine. I had a similar model diesel Toro I picked up used at an auction...was incredible and sold it with close to 4k hours for what I paid for it after clutch flew apart. Used it for 3 years free


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, the F2000 was built in the late 1980's I think mine is an 88,
a whopping 20 HP running a 72" deck and 4wd to boot.
I've only had it a couple of years and will have to say it beats any lawn tractor without even trying.
Even with it's age it's the best mower I have used well second best I also have a Nunes 360 with a 14 foot swath it's kind of nice also, 7 independent hydraulic driven decks.








I don't really like to mow lawn like to get it over and done


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

LouNY said:


> Yes, the F2000 was built in the late 1980's I think mine is an 88,
> a whopping 20 HP running a 72" deck and 4wd to boot.
> I've only had it a couple of years and will have to say it beats any lawn tractor without even trying.
> Even with it's age it's the best mower I have used well second best I also have a Nunes 360 with a 14 foot swath it's kind of nice also, 7 independent hydraulic driven decks.
> ...


Oh MAN... ...that's a complicated looking piece of equipment with many things on it for me to break...somebody spent a lot of time cyphering to design that.

As far as the F2000...my model was 2wd with a 3 cylinder diesel and the ride was incredible....would turn around any tree with that rear wheel steer. Mine was a 72 cut also and rode like being in a lazy boy. 

I now have a 52 inch Gravely ...that's the model between homeowner and commercial. It too has been awesome, but it cant handle wet slopes and is a rough ride if in a hurry.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Finally got the sag issue with the Rhino Canopy resolved. I ended up using angle iron and cut out sections of the angle and drilled holes to match up with main canopy support bolts.

Worked perfect and top is WAY more sturdy and no more sag. Plus I have area to hang a canvas pouch for cell phone and other stuff.


----------

